
BBC to beam general election results on to Big Ben - Hagelin
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/election_2010/8656578.stm
======
axod
It's only a matter of time until they all start in Number 10, with Cameras
setup inside etc, televised 24/7, and the public vote them out one by one
until the winner remains.

------
madmaze
That is one really cool idea, i wish there was more visualizations like that.
reminds me of the guerrilla projector art that some people have been doing.

------
francoisdevlin
Am I the only one that was wondering what Roethlisberger was doing in the UK?

